# Cross Country Move...Tips?



## houseofstarkey (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi there:

I would really appreciate any advice on how to move fish cross country. My husband and I are moving from MD to CO in two weeks. I would like to transport my fish (mostly cichlids) from my two 55 gallon aquariums, but I am concerned whether or not they could make the trip. We are traveling over 3 days, and they would probably be in some container for about 4 days total until we can get into the new house and set up the aquariums. I have heard to using some Rubbermaid containers and a battery powered pump to aerate the water as a possible travel option. Do you have any others!

Thank you so much! 

Dawn


----------



## captaineddie (Nov 8, 2006)

What about a cooler(s)?


----------



## houseofstarkey (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks, captaineddie. Yeah, I have heard about using coolers too. I guess I need to know if and how it can been done. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay I will give some links and my own ideas of how I would do this if it were me. 
#1 I would use a cooler, or several coolers. 
#2 I would not feed for the duration of the move. 
#3 keep your filter media in old tank water. Keep the gravel wet as well, even if its just in a bucket.... you don't want to have to start from scratch in the arena of cycling. Don't keep these in the tank, it's not good to move a tank (especially one that size) with anything in it. It can cause leaks. Just enough old tank water to cover them should be fine. 

Short trip tips:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/15716-45-minute-car-ride.html

Use BAGS: Here is a great tip from another post by Anasfire32:
The easiest way to seal these bags (like they do at the LFS) is to fold the top section over once or twice until the bag starts to get a little rigid then fold each side in to meet the middle, then fold it in half, give it a twist and tie. You should find then it's nice and rigid and the fish won't get caught in creases and die during the move. Even the bettas will be fine in the bags during the move as long as u make it 1/3 water 2/3 air at the top. They can survive for up to 3 weeks in a bag packed like that. You could then place the bags into the cooler for easier carrying. As for the Tanks I'd say to wrap them in as many thick blankets as you can to protect them and take the smaller ones in a car if possible rather than a truck/van. 
(Full thread here: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/15275-im-moving-have-question.html )

I can't find anything on long moves, but those are some great places to start. Goodluck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

i think they will die if it takes 4 days i think it can only take 2 but idk


----------



## houseofstarkey (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. My husband talked with the folks at Petsmart (I know many scoff at chain retailers , but they suggested some type of chemical to add to the water. In their case of shipments, they ship the fish in bags with some type of liquid that turns the water blue. It is supposed to sustain life...I don't know.  

Keep the ideas coming! Thank you!

Dawn


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG someone actually quoted a post of mine hehe. I feel flattered LOl. Ok I have a suggestion that is a little out there but might just work. If you have any friends or relatives that live nearby where you are moving form I would suggest leaving the fish with them in coolers with air pumps going etc until you arrive at your destination then have them overnight UPS or fedex'd to you. This would definitely decrease the likelihood of them dying. Alternatively you could have them sent ahead of you if you have rellies or friends where you are moving to that can look after them until you arrive. Obviously if absolutely necessary they can be taken with you but I'd keep that as a last resort. There is a post somewhere on here about the best way to ship fish..it is a little involved but it does have a higher success rate of delivering alive fish. The only thing that would concern me about taking them with you is a power source to power the air pumps, is there some kind of adapter that can convert your car's cigaretter lighter into a normal plug into which air pumps can be plugged? Also I'd do as Obsidian suggested and fill the cooler with as much gravel, tank media and old tank water as you can then add the fish. I will endeavour to find the post on shipping fish and post it if I find it.. 

Good Luck


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree don't feed. 
I would use bags with Prime (the emergency dose) and change 50% water (again dose with Prime) every night when you stop. (There are things called "bag buddies", and other shipping chems, but Prime will work and you can alway use the extra later.) Containers are fine for keeping them in hotel rooms, but you risk brain bashing in a moving car. Also fish bagged individually can't kill each other. "Breatheable bags" that allow air to enter are ideal. You fill them up entirely with water. It you can't get them, use only enough water to cover the fish, fill with air, and rubberband, so you can open them once a day to change water and air. 

Don't take old tank water, but do have it checked for pH, hardness etc. so you know if you have to acclimate fish to new water. Rinse the media in old tank water and put it in ziplocs to keep it moist. Buckets with lids or old (well rinsed) kitty-litter containers are ideal for moving gravel, put it in wet and close the lid, it will stay moist.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> they will die if it takes 4 days i think it can only take 2


4 days packed with oxygen or breathable bags and chemicals to control ammonia, 2 days only with air. Much safer to give them fresh air and water every day if you have the oppurtunity.


----------



## houseofstarkey (Jul 15, 2007)

emc7, thank you for the awesome advice. I just purchased some breathable bags and shipping cartons, but I can't seem to locate the Prime solution you mentioned. Any tips? 

Thank you all so much! I am feeling much better about moving my lovelies!

Dawn


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You should be able to buy Prime (a water conditioner from Seachem) at most pet stores. If you can't find it order bag buddies from http://jehmco.com/ . Amquel Plus should also work. You need an ammonia/nitrite detoxifier to save the fish from their own waste.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

fish can go a week without eating so i would make them fast for a few days prior and maybe give them a tiny pinch the day before you leave


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would give feed them the morning 2 days prior and then fast them for a night and day before you bag them.


----------



## houseofstarkey (Jul 15, 2007)

*You All Have So Helpful!*

Thank you! Thank you! I made all my purchases to help the trip be a success. I feel much better about the process. I really appreciate your kind help.  

Dawn


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

good luck


----------

